
Ask HN: Do you subscribe to paid-for email newsletters, and which ones? - ekpyrotic
Hi all,<p>I came across The New Consumer today (newconsumer.com). It struck me as a very useful &amp; valuable insight resource on the b2c &amp; consumer brands market.<p>I know there are some other paid-for business-focussed newsletters -- Stratechery, The Air Current -- which follow different industries, providing the inside track and business insight.<p>I tried to find a comprehensive list of paid-for newsletters, but couldn&#x27;t find one -- so I thought I would throw the question to the community. Do you subscribe to any, what are they, and do you find they provide you with valuable insight?<p>As an aside, it also struck me that there should be a single database of premium newsletters -- they exist for podcasts &amp; magazines, but not email newsletters? Maybe I&#x27;m missing the resource?<p>Thank you all.
======
xwowsersx
$200/year for a subscription to a newsletter? How can that possibly be
justified?

